# Luth music is crucial for passionated classical lovers, here why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Here is my verdict,it's not just pretty it's pure untained softness, we all need music like this,
The music itself heal the minds inner wounds bad karma(if you understand me).

So it's not just music , it's music good for you for your mind for your brain to function normally,
should i explain further , when i concentrated on luth music that has an angelic melody it turn my mind to off i forget problematic situation sutch as money mathers.

As mutch as i love classical i have to eat a bit , pay the bills, dress casual and decent, i wear these sport suits
since blue jeans traumatized me as a youth(since i wore em for like 30 years and im force to admit these sport suit are confy, i wear jewelery not excessive a necklace and a ring custom made in silver and sport lacoste shoes and stetson hats. i was pointing out that i dont look like a classical music guys
but is there supposed to be a dressing code for classical lovers hey...

Ockay but let's stay in classical subject heavenly luth music, i think it's that good, lisen to renaissance lute music on naxos or early venitian lute music on the sme label, or cd 12 of 12 of the box-set of Weiss whit flute than you will understand.

Lisen we all been trough hard time in our life, lute music is like medecine for you, your prescription.
Before discovering luth music i was heavily coleric, i had anger management problem, than eventually i change and gain more and more self control and discipline, and i thank the luthenists of fame for helping me Evolved in a positive way.

Than just the sound of the instrument is fabuleous itself, any sereous classical fans should at least try out on luth music, i preffer luth music to harpiscords or piano per instance.

_I would like to finish this of by saying another '' magic '' instrument is the psalterion , yes i know another string intrument_.Sometime i see this tuff biker dude he is one of my friend(he is not criminalized), he said hey man i love what you lisen each time i visit i feel my anxiety and stress vanished than he said your house is like a temple or a Church.Because i lisen to a lot of vocal music and Luth music.

Did i convinced anyone on the greatness of luth music and is importance into your life, it did positive change for me has a human on my human nature, therefore if it's good for me it's good for anybody..

I hope this post was meaningfull since i seek convert to luth music , luth music Virgin that are scared of this instrument or find it corny, i want to change there mind about it.

:tiphat:


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> Lisen we all been trough hard time in our life, lute music is like medecine for you, your prescription.Before discovering luth music i was heavily coleric, i had anger management problem, than eventually i change and gain more and more self control and discipline, and i thank the luthenists of fame for helping me Evolved in a positive way.


Damn, I think you honestly might be onto something here. Lute music it is!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

You can't 'convert' me to lute music, dude. There was a certain Frenchman, early to middle 17th C. His music speaks in and through the lute, one to one, the lute to me.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The composers for lute I love the most are Mezangeau and the two Gaultiers. And the performer I like the most is Sigrun Richter. Think also of looking into pieces for lute and harpsichord - the two can sound lovely together. There's a recording of a suite by Hardel for example, and some things by Chambonnières.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know much lute music outside of a few Bach and Vivaldi works. Your enthusiasm for the instrument is convincing enough for me to check more out. Anyone have any other composer or work recommendations?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

My Frenchman is the younger Gaultier. Dowland's music for lute solo is also soul-penetrating, but it is predominantly melancholy. How much of it you can handle depends on... well, on you.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Cosmos said:


> I don't know much lute music outside of a few Bach and Vivaldi works. Your enthusiasm for the instrument is convincing enough for me to check more out. Anyone have any other composer or work recommendations?


If you like Bach, you should check out Silvius Leopold Weiss.


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

Don't know about the soul medicine and all that - at the risk of sounding like a horrible person, although I won't mention any names, but... most lutenists I've met were incredibly snobbish people, quite unwilling to share any kind of enthusiasm for the instrument. When approached about a score - instead of a tablature version - of a particular piece, they all invariably scoffed and answered with "learn lute tablature"; when I praised particular recordings by Hopkinson Smith, Jakob Lindberg, Paul O'Dette, and other seemingly famous performers, I've always encountered a lot of snickering and critical comments - Smith is uneven, Lindberg is plainly bad, O'Dette is so-so, etc. And I'm pretty certain that I've heard from at least a dozen different lutenists that Kapsberger and the Gaultiers - among other popular composers - were pretty much crap, compared to Piccinini, or Dall'Aquila, or some other names that aren't as widely known.

They may be right, of course, but studying lute music is really hard, too, because so much of it relies on improvisation, and it isn't possible to determine with just your ears whether what you like is actually what the composer wrote, or something the performer did. (Although this applies more to 16th and 17th century music, not Weiss et al.) It's a relief when you can compare versions of the same piece, but since lute music is underrecorded (is this a real word?), this isn't always an option. And modern editions - in score, for us simple musicians who don't have the time to learn several convoluted systems of tablature for a whole family of instruments, and are interested in other kinds of music, not just lute - simply do not exist for most of this repertoire. A few guitarists are sometimes trying to address some of these problems - e.g. Dušan Bogdanović wrote a wonderful book on guitar counterpoint for performers and composers alike.

I've been told once - by one of those snobbish lutenists - that lute techniques were so forgotten that, when the HIPP movement started in earnest, people were playing really badly, misrepresenting the music, and thus failed to capture their listeners' attention. By the time they figured the technique out, it was too late, and we have what we have now. I don't know how true this story is, though - may have been a personal interpretation of events, you know how this stuff goes.

There's a truly wonderful recording of Bach's violin sonatas & partitas transcribed for a lute - by Hopkinson Smith - which is absolutely divine, and a great introduction to the sound world of the lute. I can't think of a better "first disc" for anyone interested. You can follow that up with some Weiss played by Barto. Myself, I really like Kapsberger's toccatas, da Ripa (de Rippe)'s fantasias, Denis Gaultier's _La Rhetorique des Dieux_ as performed by Smith... many other pieces, really; we're talking about some 250 years' worth of music, so there's plenty to choose from.

Apologies for rambling for so long, and perhaps sounding a bit bitter (I'm not) - I thought I could explain, at least a little bit, some of the possible reasons for the neglect of lute music by many listeners.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

This is still one of my all-time favorite threads on TC. I really think *deprofundis* hit on something vital here:

"...music is like medicine for you, your prescription."


----------

